# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Avatoon, custom avatars based on your photo, Europe

## Airicist

avatoon.net

youtube.com/channel/UC7tlyQv9vuX_kshTCXKDz6Q

facebook.com/avatoon.net

twitter.com/Avatoon_net

linkedin.com/company/avatoon

instagram.com/avatoon_net

----------


## Airicist

How to create a cartoon avatar in adobe illustrator | speedart

Feb 28, 2019




> The advantages of a custom cartoon avatar.
> Utilising a cartoon avatar can have many reasons. One of the main reasons is protecting your privacy. Sharing a real photo of yourself can be too revealing for some, in which case a cartoon version of yourself is the perfect compromise.

----------

